# Affordable Car Hire in Crete



## BrewerDad (Jan 2, 2022)

Evening All, 
Continuing our planning for upcoming long stays / seasonal retirement on Crete... 
Has anyone found a reasonable car hire firm for long-term rentals? 
We will be looking for a 90 day hire. We are getting reasonable rental quotes, but the insurance is far more than the rental... Getting quoted at €15 / Day. Perhaps we just haven't found the right firm yet... 
Open to any advice! 
Cheers!


----------

